# Old Chen style Teaching Plans from the Chen family



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2010)

Teaching plan of Chen Style Tai Chi Quan for Foreigner

Teaching plan of Chen village Tai Chi Training Center of 2007


----------



## Rabu (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice find!

Its always nice to see the organization of a group and how they prioritize their instruction.

Thanks Xue Sheng!

Rob


----------

